# Winterizing In Central California A Waste Of Time?



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

So after asking around a bit I've come to the conclusion that no one bothers winterizing around here. In Bakersfield where I live it very rarely reaches freezing temps. I bought my 26rs last June and didn't winterize it this winter, just drained the tanks and lines and left it at that. Nothing bad happened, but now I feel guilty about doing that, like I was just asking for trouble. But after nosing around I discover that if I do it, I may be in the minority. I will probably go ahead and do it next November anyway. Outbackers in the hot states, what say you?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Like you -- Here in San Antonio it rarely drops below 32 -- all we did for winterization on our trailers is throw in some RV Antifreeze in the pipes...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

All we did here in the Houston area was drain the lines and water heater and call it winterized. It very rarely gets below freezing here, but we did have a white Christmas this year! sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That would be a big inconvenience here in the sunshine state where we camp 365 days a year.







(why do I always think of Thor when I use that devil dude?)

Seriously though, so long as the daytime temp gets above freezing, an occaisional overnight freeze is nothing to worry about. You could use a compressor and just blow out the lines if you're still worried.


----------

